# Freezing Milk?



## Saphellae (May 6, 2008)

Is it possible to freeze milk?  Milk prices are not regulated here like in Ontario.  I am wonder if I buy milk and we dont go through it all, will I be able to put it in serving size containers and freeze it?


----------



## Katie H (May 6, 2008)

I freeze it all the time.  Just make sure to pour off/drink about 1/2 cup from the container before you put it in the freezer.  It will expand as it freezes.  As a general rule you should use it within 3 months.  Thaw in the refrigerator.  It will take a while.


----------



## silentmeow (May 6, 2008)

I used to freeze it per Katie's instructions.  It would take about three days to thaw a gallon in the fridge so plan for thaw time.  I've now gone to powdered, kids are gone and I got tired of throwing it out once it spoiled.


----------



## Caine (May 6, 2008)

I always buy the two plastic one gallon jugs for a lower price and freeze one. Never had a problem, except once in a while I get these little white specks showing up in my Ovaltine. It doesn't effect the taste, so I don't worry about them. I never darin any off and I haven't had a top blow off yet. I thaw the frozen one for about 8 hours on the counter, then shake it up and move it to the fridge. It usually has some ice for the first, and sometimes the second, day, but that just makes the milk colder.


----------



## CharlieD (May 6, 2008)

I do it all the time. We do not always have milk, so I have to freeze. I do not bother to even open it. I just freeze. I do freeze half gallon, I don't know if it makes any difference. I've had milk in the freezer for as long as a year. And it was still fine. If it wasn't you'd know right away.


P.S. The only thing I recommend, shake it really well after defrosting it.


----------



## Jeff G. (May 6, 2008)

Good low fat treat.. 

Buy some individual low fat Chocolate milk bottles, drain a little out of each and freeze.  

A tasty chocolate ice milk treat with pretty low calorie and low fat content.  To serve, just slice the bottle open, or squeeze it out the top.


----------



## Saphellae (May 6, 2008)

Bottles? Or Cartons?  I dont think they come in bottles here.


----------



## Saphellae (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips everyone, I will definitely start doing this.


----------



## Jeff G. (May 7, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Bottles? Or Cartons?  I dont think they come in bottles here.



Either will work as long as you can seal it up.  You can always use a freezer bottle.


----------



## Shiva (May 7, 2008)

yep my friend freezes milk all the time


----------



## JPolito830 (May 8, 2008)

Good tips everyone...I may have to start as well.


----------



## Linda123 (Jul 23, 2008)

What about sour cream? Can you freeze that? I just want to use it in a sour-cream pound cake - not for toppings...

Thanks, Linda


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 14, 2008)

i have frozen milk, cottage cheese, sour cream, dips, yogurt, cheese. they have all came out just fine.


----------

